# Monitor Pass is Open!



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

For those of you who like riding in the Deathride/Markleeville area Monitor is open. I'm not sure what the upcoming storm will do though. And a shameless plug to my ride report:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209513


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet! I was just asking someone today if they knew if it was open. Now what about Ebbits?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Ebbetts is open 6.5 miles from Centerville flats (to just about the high campground) but is blocked with snow from then on. Only problem is they are predicting up to another foot of snow up there over the next couple of days.


----------

